# Poisoned Dwarf - Jan 2012



## PaulPowers (Jan 10, 2012)

The infall for this culvert is fenced off and has a big grill over it so it was over to the outfall to see if we could get in 

the brickwork inside has a rough rock base with a brick arch built on top, it starts about 4 foot in height then shrinks down to three foot.

As it flows into Poise brook it shall be known as Poisoned Dwarf 

On with the pics












If anyone from Stockport council reads this the brickwork in places is falling in 




















Lighting with the laser










And the outfall





Thanks for looking at the culvert that almost broke my back ​


----------



## King Al (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool find as always Paul, I do like the brickwork albeit knackered in places!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 10, 2012)

King Al said:


> Cool find as always Paul, I do like the brickwork albeit knackered in places!



It was a bit different to see the brick sat on top of what looked like drystone walling, I think the victorians just got lazy when the culverted it and just built up on the old banks of the stream.


----------



## napoleon solo (Jan 12, 2012)

Great pics, hope that Stockport council take note of your findings!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one, fantastic job of lighting as usual!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 12, 2012)

Stockport council have emailed me about previous reports so they might see this


----------



## night crawler (Jan 12, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Stockport council have emailed me about previous reports so they might see this


To complain anout the stupidity or thanks for surveying it for them. Not sure I'd feel happy about going along one but nice report though the tunnle roof does look like it need a bit of repair in places.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 12, 2012)

It was about Tin Brook, it turned out really well as the workers above had started work inside but didn't inform the council that they had damaged the culvert.

The last email was saying the shit had hit the fan and thanking me for bringing it to the councils attention


----------



## Jimthething (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope you've had your injections! 
Nice pictures, Paul


----------

